# Summer sausage in New elect. UDS (Water Pressure tank.)



## exhaustedspark (Sep 13, 2011)

Could not wait as i needed my meat fix.

The smoker is not done but it does work great and the meat dont know its not done.














Yea i know. Paint the darn thing.

5 hrs and viola

I am realy happy with this unit.







I let hang for 2 hrs and then stuck in fridge.

Next day.







Man it tast great.  The shakes are gone.

Happy smoken

Karl


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 13, 2011)

HAAHAHAHAH, like you said the meat doesn't know it's not done!  Looks like a great job, any info on what kind of sausage you made?


----------



## smokeamotive (Sep 13, 2011)

Paint doesn't make it work better. The meat fix comes first. I see you got your pics to load. The SS looks great.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 13, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> HAAHAHAHAH, like you said the meat doesn't know it's not done!  Looks like a great job, any info on what kind of sausage you made?


It is a hi-mtn ss mix.

These mixes are kinda bland by my taste so i always follow there direction for the mix and the cure but then i added 4 pcs of habenaro pepper(They were cut in half when i dried them) and a bulb of garlic and a cup of dried onions and tbl spoon of black pepper.

I think it turns out great.

The Habenaro realy gives it an attitude.

Karl


----------



## michael ark (Sep 13, 2011)




----------

